# 4health dog food?



## Court92890 (Mar 26, 2012)

We have recently switched our dogs food to a brand called 4health. We had been feeding them Science Diet all their lives because of our vets recommendation, not realizing how bad Science Diet actually is for your dog. So when we figured out it was actually not good for them we did some research on other foods and were pretty much sold on Blue Buffalo. Until we came across 4health which seemed to have all the same nutritional goodness but at a cheaper price. We found many good reviews on it so it is what we went with. Has anyone else heard of this brand? pro's and cons about it?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have tried it for my guys, with no ill effects. I only used one bag though because the Tractor Supply I got mine at was leveled by a tornado last Spring and has not been rebuilt. TSC is not as convenient for me in other locations as my local pet food stores. 

IMO, it's a good food at a good price. 

A lot of folks on a regular dog board I frequent are feeding it and seem to like it, FWIW. Of course, it all depends on your dogs and how they do on it. Worth a shot, IMO.  

Good luck!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We have some friends that feed 4Health and are very happy with it but the nearest Tractor Supply is too far away from me.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Court92890 said:


> We have recently switched our dogs food to a brand called 4health. We had been feeding them Science Diet all their lives because of our vets recommendation, not realizing how bad Science Diet actually is for your dog.


Many believe SD is bad because of the corn factor. And a lot of their formulas seems to be front end loaded with corn. But many dogs thrive on it, so not sure how bad it really is. My problem with SD is the price, seems to be pretty darn high for what you get. But looks like they are branching out to meet the demands of the natural or lower grain consumer. I'm not a SD feeder btw. See link.

Hill


----------

